
Tesla Cybertruck [video] - icinnamon
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcROXiN_cdE
======
goohex
The stream is unlisted on YT - so if you don't feel like volunteering a (fake)
email address to watch a commercial:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcROXiN_cdE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcROXiN_cdE)

~~~
singron
The video just got switched to private.

~~~
martythemaniak
ugh, where can we watch it non-live?

Edit: this may function as a mirror:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEwtrXGOW_o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEwtrXGOW_o)

~~~
dmix
also [https://youtu.be/SwvDOdBHYBw](https://youtu.be/SwvDOdBHYBw)

------
snake117
Contrary to what most are saying, this was an awesome presentation. They kept
it incredibly short, gave basic facts about the car (although nothing on the
interior), and blew everyone's mind, for good or for bad, with a new truck
unlike anyone would've believed, especially putting it against the F-150. Even
with the glass shattering, the fact that it didn't go through was still
amazing (they definitely have to work on this though). I say it was a mind
blowing presentation and I will definitely be thinking through this.

~~~
tdiggity
They did this for the Y too. I would have liked a quick run through of the
interior and other accessories they show on the website. But it's fine, not
everything is finished yet. For example, the Model Y has a 7 seat option and
we know nothing about it. All we have is one photo with the seats down.

------
tdiggity
Website updated:
[https://www.tesla.com/cybertruck](https://www.tesla.com/cybertruck)

Interesting observations:

    
    
      - Reservation is only $100 whereas the Model Y is $2500.
    
      - 500 mile range on the Tri Motor, nice.
    
      - No info on the ATV

~~~
dmix
There's also a utility trailer on the back in one of the pictures. Maybe just
a 3d concept though.

~~~
tdiggity
Tesla Lifestyle addon, hopefully. The photo at the campsite has a bunch of
accessories in there, too.

~~~
dmix
The camping one is easily the best picture aesthetically. Makes me think this
could be more of a cross target for middle class and wealthier people who
drive Landrovers and jacked-up Jeeps. Rather than a country farm's workhorse,
which I noticed was a setting oddly not included in the homepage pictures.

 _Maybe_ that includes the demographic who would have bought Humvees or more
likely the ones who obsess over (or needs) personal safety while driving, ie
being the "bigger car in the accident" type of thing people talk about.

------
slg
I am sure Tesla will sell plenty of them, but I just can't help think it looks
like a bad prop from a low budget 80s sci-fi movie.

~~~
sidcool
I think that was the idea. This is not something Tesla hopes to sell like
Model 3, it's a fun side project for them.

~~~
nodesocket
I don't think it's a side project. Trucks are hugely popular here in America.
F-150 sales nearly single handedly keep Ford alive.

~~~
brojonat
That's exactly why it doesn't need to be Tesla's flagship product.

------
1e-9
My progression:

1) Looks ridiculous.

2) Impressive hammer demo.

3) Embarrassing glass demo, but impressive nonetheless.

4) 500+ mile range, tows 14,000 lbs, adjustable ground clearance to 16", yanks
an F-150 uphill in a tug-of-war... Wow!

5) Cool ATV, tailgate ramp, and retractable bed cover.

6) After watching video at Tesla website... it actually doesn't look that bad.

7) A few more minutes go by... I like the way it looks.

8) I want one.

~~~
King-Aaron
> 2) Impressive hammer demo.

Honestly, I was a little annoyed by the hammer demo. The guy swinging was
clearly loosening his grip/effort just before impact, compared to him actually
putting effort into the previous white door he hit.

~~~
1e-9
The first hit was tentative. I imagine the guy was nervous about whether he
might dent it. The second hit was a hard smack with full body weight behind
it. I suspose he felt more confident after Elon asked him to hit it harder.
See
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwvDOdBHYBw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwvDOdBHYBw)
starting at 3:14.

------
Magi604
The Tesla Armor Glass demonstration on the actual truck was such a fail. And
now the broken glass is on full display to everyone watching.

~~~
bdamm
It cracked but did not fail. Is that not supposed to be how it works?

~~~
Magi604
The test before showed them dropping softball-sized metal balls onto a
horizontal pane of Tesla Armor Glass from 20-25 feet in the air without any
damage, so it set the expectation of impervious glass. Maybe if Musk stated
that the glass was meant to just crack but not shatter, it would have made
sense, but to me the impression I got was that the live demo on the truck was
done on the fly without prior prep (Musk did say after the glass cracked that
"at least it didn't go through", but not beforehand).

~~~
taborj
I think the reactions that Musk and Holzhausen had tell the story. They were
_not_ expecting that to happen at all.

Also, as noted in another story[0], the horizontal plane didn't break at least
in part because it wasn't fixed rigidly in place, and thus was able to
distort.

[0] [https://www.thedrive.com/news/31158/tesla-cybertrucks-
armore...](https://www.thedrive.com/news/31158/tesla-cybertrucks-armored-
windows-break-during-on-stage-durability-test)

------
outlace
At first I was like "what the hell is that thing" but it grew on me by the end
of the presentation.

------
King-Aaron
Surely what they've just rolled out onto the stage is a joke?

~~~
SomewhatLikely
I kept waiting for them to reveal that was a shell hiding the real truck...
Not sure wtf I just watched.

------
Keverw
Pretty interesting. The most expensive model tows 14K pounds. Wonder if anyone
would try to RV with one of these. Seems like going from RV park to RV park in
a day it would work... But wonder about dry camping or even boondocking since
state or national parks don't all seem to provide hookups. I'm not sure how
you'd charge it then, maybe a generator as not sure if solar would be enough.
For a RV park with hookups, probably someone could create an adaptor to hook
it up the the 50 amps on the pedestal.

The geek inside of me thinks this is really cool, but wonder what the
practicable side of this is. Does seem like something from the future for
sure, amazing times we are in right now. Science fiction is becoming reality.

Also wonder if the range when towing would end up being less compared to not
towing... I know some people are happy with 7 to 9MPG when towing their RV.
However Diesel seems to do better than Gasoline... I know I heard Diesel has a
lot of torque, but electric is even better.

------
gexla
Looks like what you would get if Delorean came out with an SUV. It's as ugly
as I imagined it would be. I want one!

~~~
dmix
It'd look better in black and with a licence plate or something more on the
front or back.

------
kylecazar
Heh. Trying to demo the strength of the windows, he had someone throw a steel
ball at it. Shattered instantly.

That doesn't mean it isn't an improvement though.

~~~
dmix
The steel door certainly took a beating though.

I wonder what this means for car accidents. Aren't they supposed to crunch in
on impact? Or is that why they chose the door instead of a front/hood impact?

~~~
belltaco
Crumple zones are usually on the front, back and side fenders to absorb
impact, not necessarily the doors.

------
snake117
Is this a truck or an APC?

I'm starting to warm up to it. Definitely will be turning heads when driving.

------
ilaksh
Personally I fucking love it. But I like things that are actually different
and balsy. As opposed to minor changes that are easy for people to comprehend.

On the other hand, this is so different that there is a slight chance it is a
joke. But I hope not.

------
mavdi
I had to stop watching with that cringe shattered glass test fail. I felt for
them.

------
mythz
Underwhelming, even without the glass demo fail. Looks like it was designed by
an outsourced rogue design team trying to design an 80's sci-fi car for kicks,
that somehow it made it to production.

The demo was lacking in interior, technical specs, real-world examples of why
its design is superior, etc, overall I'd say its Tesla's worst unveil. Though
the design of the ATV did look pretty cool - unfortunate it lacked any
details.

Luckily I was never interested in trucks so not disappointed by it's lack of
appeal, still looking forward to the Model Y tho.

------
dmix
The Matrix crew walked out of it. Definitely going for the 90s cyber look.

------
beaner
I know Musk is typically awkward on stage, but this one is the worst by far.
He seems like he's on drugs. It's not even the way he speaks, it's like
looking around paranoid. The car failed the glass demo, and he seems
completely out of sync with the presentation and the videos. The audience
cheers seem staged, too. Whoever's responsible for managing this did a
disaster of a job.

~~~
kjeetgill
Maybe I'm alone in this, but I think it's kinda nice. It makes it feel less
commercially where you worry the claims are dubious and more like someone
awkwardly showing you their new pet project?

Maybe I'm just getting sold on the shtick. This is the first of his
presentations I've seen.

~~~
beaner
It's typically endearing for everyone the first time they see Musk present,
and I agree with that. But after seeing it enough times you wonder why it's
getting worse, rather than improving.

------
geonnave
The only "explanation" is that this thing has been made to run on Mars. And
still, didn't need to be so ugly, my eyes hurt.

------
slovette
That is the ugliest, most impractical thing. Guess I’m not the target audience
(I’m rural, farm country). What a let down.... I was really excited for this
too.

I don’t think I’ve ever in my life heard anyone with truck say: “Man, it’s
amazing off road, but the glass shatters too easily!”

 _disclaimer_ I have a 3. Love it and Tesla in general. I don’t love this.

~~~
bdamm
I think it is clear that their target market is mining operations, rail roads,
army, etc.

~~~
slovette
We’ll... I have clients, friends and family in every industry you listed. None
of them would buy this for various reasons. This is a truck made by city folk,
for city folk. Which is fine, btw, I’m just disappointed as I was hoping to
replace my ICE with one. I suppose I’ll just have to wait.

~~~
belltaco
You have stated this multiple times without explaining why farmers etc.
wouldn't buy it. Not saying you're wrong, just curious to know why.

~~~
slovette
We’ll, a good example would be goose neck trailers won’t treat that bedside
well. In fact, there’s many, many reasons beds are fairly standardized.

Just one off the cuff supporting detail to my gut reaction. :)

~~~
jayd16
Hmm, hard to say without the dimensions. Seems shallow enough.

~~~
slovette
It’s just not made with that in mind as an important detail. That’s all I was
saying at the start. I’m not the target audience.

I sad though. Was hoping I would be.

------
snake117
With the built in ramp and their electric ATV pulling up and actually plugging
into the Cybertruck was just unreal.

Ford and the rest are going to have to change things up big time.

~~~
taborj
> Ford and the rest are going to have to change things up big time.

Actually, I don't think they will, at least not anytime soon and not
exclusively because of Tesla. Even if this was a more conventional design,
truck owners can be tough nuts to crack. Plus, a huge number of trucks are
purchased as stripped down fleet vehicles, designed to be workhorses that are
fixable/maintainable by on-site crews. The Cybertruck won't appeal to that
large segment.

The fact that this isn't a conventional truck design leaves a huge door for
the conventional truck makers to step into with simply an electric version of
their existing lineup. Add Rivian to the mix, which looks way better than this
IMHO, and I think conventional-style pickups are here for a long while.

------
chaostheory
It looks like the truck has a lot of inspiration from the cars in the original
Total Recall movie. It also feels like a Saab in aesthetics. You will either
hate it or love it with little in between.

This will be popular in cartel country

------
jacobn
Was it just me or did the ramp to the flatbed have solar cells on it?

Based on the 6.5’ bed and measuring the image on the product page, it looks
like the vehicle will be ~210” long - has anyone seen an actual official
number?

------
JNRowe
That is 04:00 UTC, to save others the `TZ=America/Los_Angeles date`.

~~~
NullPrefix
Which day?

~~~
pfundstein
This one.

------
dang
Main discussion is
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21602437](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21602437)

------
hinkley
Decades from now when we are doing biopics comparing Elon Musk to Howard
Hughes, this may well show up as the pivotal moment in the narrative.

------
puranjay
This is not a good looking vehicle. It reminds me of something from a dystopic
sci-fi movie, and not in a good way. Too Bladerunner-ish

------
starpilot
Going to stick with the Rivian truck...

------
tomc1985
Wow, that video went private right as I was watching it. The glass demo must
have failed real good.

------
lawrenceyan
Pretty legit. Really amazing prices too. I wonder how much money they'll make
per car.

------
almost_usual
Off roading a steel limousine without a winch. This thing is designed to get
stuck.

------
Infernal
Hmm... video was just made private while I was scrubbing through it. Strange.

------
Mandatum
tesla.com/cybertruck redirects to a dead Spanish domain, no TLS..

------
sidcool
Not something I expected...Not sure how I feel.

------
booleanbetrayal
Paint it black and write POLICE on it.

------
yaacov
Cars are supposed to crumple when you crash them. This looks horribly
dangerous.

~~~
throwaway5752
They are a mid-sized car manufacturer with a relationship with a rocket
company. I am not interested in buying the truck but I'm pretty confident they
considered passenger safety while they were designing the truck. And if they
didn't the NHTSA requires certain performance in crash tests before a vehicle
is roadworthy.

------
nodesocket
Running late, a little amateur hour. When is the last time you saw an Apple
event start late?

~~~
leesec
Tesla events always start late. It's a marketing thing.

------
rtkwe
Wow, looks pretty hideous to me. And it doesn't seem to even have a proper
bed. Not really what I was imagining when I heard Tesla was making a truck,
look more like they made a trophy truck.

[https://imgur.com/a/ewbWXwy](https://imgur.com/a/ewbWXwy)

~~~
eduren
Same energy:
[https://i.imgur.com/TwfJ8v1.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/TwfJ8v1.jpg)

